# Nymphing



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

The wife is bugging me about what I'd like for Christmas, and I'm having a tough time thinking about what I want, since I already have what I need. I've been reading a lot about "European Nymphing" or "Czech Nymphing," and I'm contemplating telling her I'd like a 3wt or 4wt fast action 10' nymphing rod. If you've done the nymphing methods, is it fun? What rod would you recommend.
[/COLOR] 
Keep in mind, too, that I'm that wacky UL guy, and in the back of my mind I've been contemplating putting a larger reel with plenty of room for backing on one of these long 3wt whips and trying it out down in Florida for some beach surfing...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Whenever possible, I prefer to "European nymph" aka high-stick nymph instead of fishing with a bobber. There's less slack line, you can detect strikes better, and overall you're more in control of your presentation imo. If you are really thinking of digging deep into European styles of nymphing I highly recommend you get George Daniel's book Dynamic Nymphing. It really gets into detail but it's a great read and has TONS of info on rigging, leader formulas, casting, patterns, etc. 

Not sure of the size of the streams you'll be fishing, but a 10fter would be a good nymphing stick. And be sure to post pics of your 3wt caught bull sharks!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Screw a bobber, if you're going to fish a nymph, high stick. Rod length is trivial on small water. 

Better yet, swing streamers.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Where I'm going in Florida has a long rock pier like structure that I think nymphing around would be AWESOME. I'm thinking about like 300 yards of spun gel backing.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Lil glass minnows will do even better. 

Rent kayak if you can't take your own.


----------



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

sbreech said:


> The wife is bugging me about what I'd like for Christmas, and I'm having a tough time thinking about what I want, since I already have what I need. I've been reading a lot about "European Nymphing" or "Czech Nymphing," and I'm contemplating telling her I'd like a 3wt or 4wt fast action 10' nymphing rod. If you've done the nymphing methods, is it fun? What rod would you recommend.
> [/COLOR]
> Keep in mind, too, that I'm that wacky UL guy, and in the back of my mind I've been contemplating putting a larger reel with plenty of room for backing on one of these long 3wt whips and trying it out down in Florida for some beach surfing...



Umm...for nymphing only...how about getting a Tenkara 13' which is perfect for nymphing...there was a guy down at Apple Creek a week ago using a Tenkara 14' rod and he was using a 6x tippet and was out fishing everyone using #18 and #20 midges...


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

I love my 5wt 11ft switch! Perfect for high sticking and swinging! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

You could do what I did years ago with my son. He wanted to know what to get me for Christmas. Being an old fart and having a lot of stuff I don't need anyway I told him to just get me a Cabelas or Bass Pro gift card. Been getting them for Christmas every year since and love it. That way when I see something I think I need I can go get for free on his dime. 
Works for me!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

flytyer said:


> You could do what I did years ago with my son. He wanted to know what to get me for Christmas. Being an old fart and having a lot of stuff I don't need anyway I told him to just get me a Cabelas or Bass Pro gift card. Been getting them for Christmas every year since and love it. That way when I see something I think I need I can go get for free on his dime.
> Works for me!


A lot of people think gift cards are impersonal, but I think they are the perfect gift. It's easy for the giver, and the receiver can get what they actually want!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I would go with a 10ft 4wt. great for the mad and even enough rod with you light tackle problem to land a steelhead in small water. The 3wt is lighter and better in small water but cannot handle the heavier flies that you may need, (and I will tell you to use on the mad) and doesnt turn over indicators wich you will still end up using in some places (the mad). Also, you know that I will always recommend heavy so take that into account. As far as rods the Sage ESN is the coolest freaking rod out there. Lots of power in the butt and a light tip.


----------

